# 120mm vs 130mm suspension travel for trail bike: is there too much difference?



## Enrico Carnemolla (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Real men ride 120mm.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Nope, more important is the kinematics and shock/fork quality.


----------



## Enrico Carnemolla (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks for your replies. Then, going more in the specifics:
Canyon Neuron Al 7 vs Rose Ground control 3.

Thoughts?


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Agree suspension setup, quality, and tuning bigger difference than 10mm, but I will go in the minority here and say yes I feel 10mm of difference but largely because most of the time 120mm bikes tend to be race bikes and value efficiency and speed where 130mm and above bikes often tend to value trail performance and small bump compliance while maintaining some progressiveness for big hits. .

Sorry not familar with Rose bikes so cannot make a comparison for you. Quick look both looked specd ok for the $, both have longer than I would want chainstays, weird that HT angle is not listed on the Neuron but know folks like that bike.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

In my opinion, 120-130 is kinda the dividing line between two different purpose bikes. XC versus trail. Not always, but generally speaking. The rest of a bikes geo really determines its purpose.

Having said that, Canyon says the Neuron is a trail bike with XC inspired performance. Having been on a Neuron, I'd say it feels more like my XC bike than my trail bike. Not familiar with Rose, but interestingly, their Ground Control is what they consider a trail/enduro bike. They claim nothing about XC.


----------



## }{yBr!D^ (May 23, 2019)

I went with a 130mm Pike on my XC bike (I can't really compare the stock 120mm it was suppose to come with since I got the bike with the 130). I have to say it feels more capable on more technical terrain where I'm sure a 100 or 120 will do better on smoother singletrack/race. 

It's really depends on what you plan on riding and the bike's geo.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

I do a 140 fork fox 34 factory, and I have 122 in rear. Perfect trail bike.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

https://www.rosebikes.ie/rose-ground-control-3-2686132?product_shape=Mud+Grey&article_size=L-29
Rose shows at stores in Germany.
XT 12sp drivetrain. Pike fork but Recon shock. 30mm rim Dt M1700 350 hub with ratchets.

https://www.canyon.com/en-us/mounta...e=GY/OG&quantity=1#all-components-section-tab

Except for the shock I'd go with the Rose. Especially because of the wheels.


----------

